# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de Paprika

## Alan Gonzales

Buen día señores, tengo para venta 15 ton de paprika seco entero y un colega tiene otras 8 ton. Si alguien está interesado por favor contactarse a este correo raga240880@hotmail.com. 
Atte,
Alan GonzalesTemas similares: Vendo aji paprika Precio Paprika Exportadores de páprika descontentos con el MEF Paprika Aji paprika; maquila

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buen día señores, tengo para venta 15 ton de paprika seco entero y un colega tiene otras 8 ton. Si alguien está interesado por favor contactarse a este correo raga240880@hotmail.com. 
> Atte,
> Alan Gonzales

 Hola Alan:  
Conozco a alguien que está interesado, pero lo que sé es que están pagando US$2 ó US$2.20 x kilo. Si te interesa me avisas para ponerte en contacto con esta persona, y para ver los detalles de una posible compra. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Alan Gonzales

Estimado Bruno, gracias por tu respuesta. 
El producto se encuentra en San Pedro de Lloc - La Libertad. 
Si me interesa, espero me puedas poner en contacto con la persona. Gracias.  
Atte,
Alan Gonzales
Cel. 949693060

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Alan: 
Por favor pásame el volumen que tienes disponible y algunas fotos para mostrárselas a mi contacto. Si se te complica subirlas a este tema, me envías todo a mi correo *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Alan Gonzales

Hola Bruno, ya envié las fotos a tu correo, unos vecinos tambien quieren vender: yo tengo 15 ton otro tiene 8 ton y otro 25ton. 
Atte.
Alan Gonzales Aquino.
Cel. 949693060

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, ya envié las fotos a tu correo, unos vecinos tambien quieren vender: yo tengo 15 ton otro tiene 8 ton y otro 25ton. 
> Atte.
> Alan Gonzales Aquino.
> Cel. 949693060

 Hola Alan: 
Ahora es importante que sean 25 TN para que las compre una empresa exportadora, pero necesitan saber el porcentaje de humedad y grado asta de tu páprika, ya que en función de eso es que me van a hacer la nueva propuesta de precios. 
Espero esos datos por favor. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Alan Gonzales

Hola Bruno, sí es factible tener las 25 ton, el porcentaje de humedad es del 12% y de 300 grados asta. 
Saludos,
Atte,
Alan Gonzales
949693060

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Alan: 
Acabo de converar con mi contacto, y sí estarían interesados en las 50 TN de páprika que podías conseguir, sin embargo, me dicen que si traen todo junto valdrá sólo el análisis que se haga de toda la carga. De lo contrario, cada uno deberá sacar su análisis para vernderlo por separado. 
Ellos tienes clientes en España que ya vienen trabjando el tema aquí en Perú hace algún tiempo con ellos, y cuentan con una persona que sabe bastante del tema, por lo que se trata de una buena oportunidad para colocar tu producción y la de tus vecinos. 
Lo que necesitan en este momento para seguir adelante son los documentos de oferta con todas las especificaciones y la ubicación del campo o los campos.  
- Si es grado asta 300 el precio está: US$2.20
- Si es grado asta 250 el precio está: US$2.10
- Si es grado asta 200 el precio está: US$1.80 
Bueno Alan, espero que podamos cerrar con este cliente, porque podríamos trabajar a largo plazo con esta empresa que conoce bien el negocio de la páprika. 
Saludos y espero la información. Y si tienes alguna duda, llámame o escríbeme por favor. 
Bruno

----------


## jhoncito1989

Estimado Alan.
Estoy en busca de proveedores de paprika, asi como tambien de chile ancho y aji guajillo, si contaras  o tuvieras contactos con cantidades disponibles para venta favor de ponerte en contacto con mi persona al correo: jgirioayala@gmail.com o numero de movil: 950553412. 
Atte.  
Ing. Jhon Girio Ayala

----------


## Proalipe.sac

Buenas tardes contamos con diversos productos todos de excelente calidad que ponemos a su disposición como _HONGO DE PINO_, _CÚRCUMA_, _JENGIBRE, PÁPRIKA,_ _CARDAMOMO, MEJORANA_ y _ORÉGANO SECO_. Cualquier consulta o cotización por favor comuníquese al 913132767 o al correo proalipe.sac@gmail.com  *Ing. Norman Panduro ProAlipe SAC *

----------


## Yacin

Buenos días estamos en busca de ahí Paprika, y quisiéramos saber si tiene producción para exportación.. por favor cualquier consulta comunicarse con el Lic. César Valdiviezo 
Al número 920088327

----------

